# Is this seiryu stone?



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I realize that this should really belong in the general planted tank board, but I think you aquascapers would know more about this.
Anyways, this guy here: http://goo.gl/YmuSUS
is apparently selling seiryu stones. However, they sure as heck don't look like any seiryu I've ever seen. They're all brownish and smooth and one of the rocks look rather rude.

I'm not endorsing this guy, just wanted to ask people.


----------



## aspensandoaks (Mar 10, 2011)

Does not look exactly like the seiryu stones I have which have more white in them

They are some nice looking rocks whatever they are though, and rocks are rocks (if they're inert) why not go for em.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Nope, far too round.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like regular river basalt. I have a ton of that stuff all over where I live.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely doesn't look like my seiryu stones. What ever those are they're nice but overpriced attributed to the misnomer. The seller should be put on blast for that because I'd be ticked off "in general" for buying something that's not actually what I thought I was paying for.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Seiryu has veins of quartz in it. These stones are pretty cool looking anyways though.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*How is this possible?*

Aquarium Ally has 666 positive transactions? 

All those stones look like something other than Seiryu. 

The 2nd picture contains bluish rocks that's obviously originated from a different location from the first group. 


















Here's a REAL Seiryu stone I bought from another member on this forum. See if you can notice the difference.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

MSG said:


> Aquarium Ally has 666 positive transactions?


He must have gotten those stones from the depths of hell!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

MSG said:


> Aquarium Ally has 666 positive transactions?
> 
> All those stones look like something other than Seiryu.
> 
> ...


What is the composition of Seirya stone? Granite, quartz? It seems almost like it was once clay. Where I am from any clay rock has way too much carbonates.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that is what is called mud stone. It is basically clay that has hardened into a sediment type rock. It is soft and will gradually dissolve in water. Have a lot of it in Eastern KY.


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. It's brown and smoothish and while some of them do look nice, it just doesn't have the sharp edges of real seiryu.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw those exact stones about 3 months ago when I was considering purchasing seriyu stone. I contacted the only other ebay seller of seiryu stone and asked why his price was so high compared to the person selling the (now confirmed ) fake seriyu stone. He basically told me that in all the years he has collected seiryu stone, he never saw anything like what the ebayer selling the wanna a be seriyu stone. Wrong color and texture. Although the rocks were nice, its false advertisement.

After noticing the false advertisement, I stopped looking at the fake stones and I looked deeper into seiryu stone purchasing. I found out that they alter water parameters. The gh if I am not mistaking. Which is why its used primarily in Igwami layouts. I found much cheaper alternatives to the seiryu stone anyways. I just visited several local stone yards and payed much much cheaper prices for rocks I did find interesting and usable.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I messaged the guy telling him that they weren't. His response was, "well, I think they are." Unbelievable.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> I messaged the guy telling him that they weren't. His response was, "well, I think they are." Unbelievable.


Hilarious. Out to make a buck. The first time I saw the auction I added it to my watchlist to see how his selection moved. Apparently people know their rocks better than the seller because I did not see anyone purchase from the seller during the time that I watched his auction. I actually like the rocks. I don't like that its false advertisement though so I dropped it from my watchlist.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL, the title has changed. Now they are "Ryouh Stones Like Seiryu Stones".


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

flight50 said:


> Hilarious. Out to make a buck. The first time I saw the auction I added it to my watchlist to see how his selection moved. Apparently people know their rocks better than the seller because I did not see anyone purchase from the seller during the time that I watched his auction. I actually like the rocks. I don't like that its false advertisement though so I dropped it from my watchlist.


People only use the word "seiryu stone" because its a well known word for an aquascaping stone. I know I generate about 20 clicks per day from just that single keyword. But then again a lot of people are ignorant from the lack of information.

After doing extensive research, I don't believe anything sold outside of Japan is actually a "Seiryu Stone". Seeing how Japan made it illegal to export these rocks outside their country(i did research through google.com.jp). 

Anyways, They typically have a blue hue to them with white calcite veins that make a striking appearance. Here is a photo of Ryouh & Seiryu Stones mixed together. You can easily spot out which are Ryouh Stones and which are truly Seiryu.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> LOL, the title has changed. Now they are "Ryouh Stones Like Seiryu Stones".


That's still false advertisement, lol. They don't look like Ryuoh either.



Vermino said:


> People only use the word "seiryu stone" because its a well known word for an aquascaping stone. I know I generate about 20 clicks per day from just that single keyword. But then again a lot of people are ignorant from the lack of information.
> 
> After doing extensive research, I don't believe anything sold outside of Japan is actually a "Seiryu Stone". Seeing how Japan made it illegal to export these rocks outside their country(i did research through google.com.jp).
> 
> Anyways, They typically have a blue hue to them with white calcite veins that make a striking appearance. Here is a photo of Ryouh & Seiryu Stones mixed together. You can easily spot out which are Ryouh and which are truly Seiryu.


In my research I too saw that they have now made it illegal to export stones from Japan. I assume ADA still has a stock pile still in which they sale which is probably why the Japanese rocks are so expensive. Those rocks with the white stripes in them look more like Basalt. I purchased those from a local stone yard a couple of months ago. There is a wide variety in the veins though. Ryuoh looks more like Seiryu with viens vs Basalt has less character than Ryuoh but has veins.
http://www.pacificstonescape.com/home/pse/page_88/black_basalt_boulders.html
This is not the place I got them but compare the two.


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> LOL, the title has changed. Now they are "Ryouh Stones Like Seiryu Stones".


LOL, nice job! You've just mad a great contribution to society :angel:
But they don't look anything like Ryouh Stones either! From what I've seen on the internet, Ryouh stones look very similar to seiryu stones. Should I contact him and tell him they're not ryouh stones either?


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cokers said:


> LOL, nice job! You've just mad a great contribution to society :angel:
> But they don't look anything like Ryouh Stones either! From what I've seen on the internet, Ryouh stones look very similar to seiryu stones. Should I contact him and tell him they're not ryouh stones either?


Yep. I think you should drop in, lol. Don't mention anyone from hear though. Perhaps we could all inquire about his rocks and then add in that the rocks he is selling is a false description. He might just get frustrated and just call them aquarium rocks after repeated inquiries.


----------



## Cokers (Aug 15, 2011)

Well just one supporter was all I needed. Dropped him a pm saying that those rocks were not ryouh/seiryu and told him why. I sure hope he doesn't get angry and respond back in all
*CAPS*


----------

